# Culling my herd, pipes for sale



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

I have some more that I am selling to reduce my collection, this time with descriptions. I still cannot post pictures but hopefully the description will help. Selling these for $10.00 each of if you buy five or more $8.00 ea. Shipping on 1-4 pipes is $2.95 ea pipe and if you buy five total shipping is 6.95 in the US. Will ship overseas but at whatever the going rate is. None of these have bite throughs but they all need to be cleaned and sanitized. Many are quite old. First come, first serve. Please send me an email if you want to buy, not a PM. Send request to [email protected] I will take ******. Thanks!

1)No name billiard but has a lot of straight grain on it. Screw in stinger cut off and in good condition
4)Kaywoodie Drinkless 4 hole stinger in good condition, billiard with nice grain.
6)Briar Lee Billiard in good shape just a bit of charring on bowl edge.
7)Kaywoodie apple 500 with the stinger cut off, in good shape
8)Coventry bulldog straight with silver band with stinger intact, has some rustication on bowl and is in very good shape
10)Royal Coronation, old pipe with some little dents in the bowl in an apple shape. Needs some polishing up.
11)Guild Hall large billiard, needs cleaning up, old pipe and rare, has two little slash marks on stem
12)Ea Carey blasted Grecian billiard in very good condition
13)Digby London Made Rusticated pot. Has a Dr Plump stem on it in good condition
14)Bewly billiard old pipe has a touch of charring on bowl rim but otherwise in good shape
15)Ea Carey Magic Inch smooth billiard in good shape just needs bowl top cleaned
16)Rembrandt semi bent prince, smaller pipe bowl good for flakes in good shape, normal little dings on it
17)Weber Virgin Natural apple straight lots of birdseye, needs rim cleaned but in good shape
19)No name smooth pot in very good condition
20)No name freestyle with silver colored band at push pull stem insert in very good condition
21)Marksman Algerian France smooth billiard in very good condition
22)Unmarked billiard in smooth finish, has some putty fills but a great smoker and in good condition
23)Kaywoodie Starfire apple in good condition stinger intact but needs rim cleaned
24)Faders Calvert smooth pot in very good condition
26)Unmarked rusticated pot, has some knock damage on bowl rim and needs cleaning, thick cake on it
27)Brewster straight billiard in good shape just needs polishing
28)Signature rusticated pot in excellent condition, has a silver colored band.
29)Brewster billiard in fair condition, needs restoring but smokable.
30)Hesson very small little apple, 10 minute smoke in good condition
31)Medico Dublin, in good condition needs cleaning up but a good pipe
32)Dr Grabow Belvredere acorn, needs clesning up but a nice pipe with stinger intact
34)Bruyere Garante made in Czeck bulldog, rare little pipe has been a little over reamed but still a good pipe
35)Copestone Cadet semi panel in like new condition
36)Ronedale apple with long stem straight in good condition
37)Medico Cavalier Dublin in good condition
38)Morjane Kala Algerie Bulldog in good condition needs cleaning up
39)Kaywoodie Natursl Burl with stinger cut off and the white logo clover missing. Good smoking pipe, needs clesning order pending
40)PipeMaker straight bulldog in smooth finish in good shape but needs cleaning up
41)Pureex superfine old pipe, needs clesaning up but in gair to good shape


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Holy crap that's a lot of pipes!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> pm sent


I mean email


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Email sent as well! Although it's hard to to know where to start Earl haha!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Email sent on #30.:ear:


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Email sent on #30.:ear:


for tobacco right?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Firedawg said:


> for tobacco right?


LMAO. Nup. That little pipe sounds just too cool to Tash.:woohoo:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

email sent on #4 and 23.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Off topic but...

Why does ****** get blanked out? Is it like VW where only VW is allowed to use the name, all others will be prosecuted?


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

I have no idea why the blank out nor where the smiles inserted. That happened after i posted, not something I put in.


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

email sent...


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

The following pipes are now sold or pending.

#'s 4,23,30,8,12,34,33,11,21

Plenty left to buy. Thanks!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

because Paypoop doesnt allow you to use their service for *any* tobacco related items, so leaving it censored allows puff to cover themselves (and us) in case they decides to go on a lawsuit tyrade or something. it makes their term unsearchable

in other news, there seems to be a bit of an uprising of people using amazon to send money on this sight. its free, no need for gifting/etc and you only need an amazon acct, a few recent threads of paypoop getting mad at smelvis for "accepting donations" and not giving them money put people (including me) over the edge

also - buy this man's pipes! free bump!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Got it, thanks. I'll have to look into the Amazon thing.

I would buy some of his pipes, but I'm being really ultra picky this time about which pipe I get. Someone buy them from him!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Why can't you post pics? At the very least you can post links right?

I ask because some idea of what your getting would be nice. I understand at 10 bucks each there's no need to be picky, so individual detailed shots wouldn't be needed, but a large group pic of them all in order as you listed would be very helpful.


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

I can't post pictures right now because my digital camera is in the shop getting warranty repairs done. This is why I lumped all the pipes into one price when many of them are worth much more than I am asking. I know it's harder to do it this way but everyone that has bought from me has been happy, I have had no complaints. As I normally post pictures off my desk top and don't use an outside photo storage, I can't even post a link.


----------



## SuperDave (Sep 7, 2007)

fyi when you type the number "eight" following by a "parenthsis" it shows as the smiley face with sunglasses. Example, I will type a number "eight" and a "parenthesis" now: 8)

See? It shows up as a smiley with sunglasses.


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

Strange but OK.

I called PayPa lby the way and they said no tobacco, not tobacco related items. They are well aware how many pipes, cleaners, pouches, stands, tins etc. that get's sold on eBay. They have never refused to take my money and I don't think they ever will. It is more about the lisense and taxing issues of tobacco itself they are worried about.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Both Kaywoodie's received...Thanks!


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

My pleasure!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

wish i had some pics, i read why but still.. motivation? XD steal a friends camera!

im just lazy and wanna point at a picture and say "i want that one and that one and uhhh that one.."


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

Zogg said:


> wish i had some pics, i read why but still.. motivation? XD steal a friends camera!
> 
> im just lazy and wanna point at a picture and say "i want that one and that one and uhhh that one.."


Coming soon I hope, the camera was mailed to me yesterday.


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

Received my pipes Saturday. Thanks Earl.

Ed


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

strongirish said:


> Coming soon I hope, the camera was mailed to me yesterday.


nice! I only have 2 pipes, so this would be a good way to try a bunch of shapes without paying $50 a pipe


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

If it helps in the meantime, if you want to describe what shapes you are interested in and want to buy, if you are not happy, you can send them back to me and I will refund your money. I am not doing this for a living, I just want to cull my herd and give others a chance at some of my pipes at a great price. I have sold over 600 pies to this and two other fourms in the last few months and noone has been unhappy or wanted their money back and they never saw a picture. I won't sell junk pipes on forums, those will be sold as parts on ebay.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

The great little pipe I bought for Tash turned up today safe & sound. Thanks Eric.


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

Always glad when my pipes arrive safe and sound and the new owner happy!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

WTF?!? I'm sure I wrote "Earl", not Eric. Sorry mate. :smoke2:


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

I knew it was a typo, no problems!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Any of the bulldogs left Earl?


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

I have several bulldogs I would sell. Send me your email and I will send pics.

Earl


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

strongirish said:


> I have several bulldogs I would sell. Send me your email and I will send pics.
> 
> Earl


[email protected]

I offer the same terms as last time with the little pipe for Tash.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

Got anything resembling a straight brandy shape? If so I would definitely be interested. That shape has been calling to me lately.


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Just now caught this, were any of these listed on PipeChat? I must have missed them. 
If you run across any Savinelli Capri Roots shoot me a pm. 


Branden.


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

K Bibbs, shoot me a PM with your email and I will send pictures of what I have. It will be Tuesday though as I am attending a funeral tonight and tomorrow out of state. 

Yamaha, none of these where ever posted on PipeChat. They have been on Puff, Pipe Smokers Forums and Pipes Magazine.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I've heard no updates on this nor received Emails Earl. I know this is not that important to you but I would like to finalize any purchases & move on. No drama, just want use my PAD in other forums. LOL. :dude:


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

It is always important to me! I did send pictures to you but they never came through and you sent me a note saying you give up. I will send again happily, but give me an email address that has worked for you in the past. I do care my friend. This is what i do.



Tashaz said:


> I've heard no updates on this nor received Emails Earl. I know this is not that important to you but I would like to finalize any purchases & move on. No drama, just want use my PAD in other forums. LOL. :dude:


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Earl ... the pics you sent me last week also failed to come through, and I used two different email addresses. If others are having problems, I think the issue might be on your side.

Why don't you post the pics online somewhere? There are plenty of free hosting sites ... Picasaweb, Flickr, Photobucket, Imageshack


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

strongirish said:


> It is always important to me! I did send pictures to you but they never came through and you sent me a note saying you give up. I will send again happily, but give me an email address that has worked for you in the past. I do care my friend. This is what i do.


Sorry Earl but I sent no such email that I can recall or find in my logs. Anyway, if we can see some pics somehow that would be great, sorry to bother you mate.  :smile:


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

That's what AI can't figure, noone else is having trouble getting them. I sold three today. Send me you email again and let me try a different way.

Earl



tedski said:


> Earl ... the pics you sent me last week also failed to come through, and I used two different email addresses. If others are having problems, I think the issue might be on your side.
> 
> Why don't you post the pics online somewhere? There are plenty of free hosting sites ... Picasaweb, Flickr, Photobucket, Imageshack


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

You certainly are not bothering me. Send me your email address and i will send you pictures. I do this all the time, you will never be bothering me. I must have confused you with someone else.

Earl



Tashaz said:


> Sorry Earl but I sent no such email that I can recall or find in my logs. Anyway, if we can see some pics somehow that would be great, sorry to bother you mate.  :smile:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

strongirish said:


> You certainly are not bothering me. Send me your email address and i will send you pictures. I do this all the time, you will never be bothering me. I must have confused you with someone else.
> 
> Earl


Email just sent Earl. :smile:


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

I just sent 4 images to you in a different format. let me know, if they don't come through this time, I will try it from my wifes computer!



Tashaz said:


> Email just sent Earl. :smile:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

strongirish said:


> I just sent 4 images to you in a different format. let me know, if they don't come through this time, I will try it from my wifes computer!


Got them fine Earl & responded with the two I'd be interested in. Happy days. :banana:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

strongirish said:


> I have several bulldogs I would sell. Send me your email and I will send pics.
> 
> Earl


yes please o.o

as to your older post (sorry ive been spacing on this) I wanted pics cause im really picky and didnt want to wade through and try to look up every single pipes specs online using just the names


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Zogg said:


> yes please o.o
> 
> as to your older post (sorry ive been spacing on this) I wanted pics cause im really picky and didnt want to wade through and try to look up every single pipes specs online using just the names


I just PMed you Paul.


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

I understand, I will send pictures but still need your email.

Earl



Zogg said:


> yes please o.o
> 
> as to your older post (sorry ive been spacing on this) I wanted pics cause im really picky and didnt want to wade through and try to look up every single pipes specs online using just the names


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

strongirish said:


> I understand, I will send pictures but still need your email.
> 
> Earl


Haha... I forwarded them earlier for you Earl.


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

There must have been a software mistake! Your post showed up under the name Tim so I thought I had another guy. Weird!



Tashaz said:


> Haha... I forwarded them earlier for you Earl.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

strongirish said:


> There must have been a software mistake! Your post showed up under the name Tim so I thought I had another guy. Weird!


Hmmmm.... yep, weird indeed. Anyway, Zogg has received your pics.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

is there an updated list of what's left?


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

PM your email and I will send some pictures to you. I need to update the list but was giving it some time to catch my breath. Had a death in the family and was occupied with that. I always have pipes for sale so anyone can always ask me about what they are looking for.



gentimmy said:


> is there an updated list of what's left?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

With all this beauty for sale:



















Just sayin'


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> With all this beauty for sale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shes got soome long fingers :fish:


----------

